# wtt. calcutta 700s



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Looking to trade my calcutta 700s for a nice long cast spinning reel in the 5000 to 7000 size. Looking for shimano or daiwa reels. No penns please. Call or text for pics. 7574497033. Thanks


----------

